# Jam in top cover area 13.05.00



## payton_fulton (Nov 8, 2006)

Greetings,

About a week ago our hp lj4250 started making a ginding noise with whick my boss ordered a new fuser for and after the new fuser was installed the grinding still continued. So I installed a new swing plate, well the grinding stopped, but the paper is not feeding correctly. Everytime someone tries to print something I get the following error:

13.05.00 Jam in top cover area

I take the toner out and remove the jammed piece of paper, it is kind of like the fuser is not accepting paper. The gears on the fuser do not even spin.

Thank you in advance for your response, it is appreciated.


----------



## payton_fulton (Nov 8, 2006)

Also, I forgot to add that I swapped out the fuser with a fuser that I know works and still got the same problem. So I am pretty sure it isn't the fuser


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

My suggestion would be that if you have paper feed issues with any HP you should first check for obstructions, then install a maintenance kit. The common problems are less likely to be related to the fuser or swing plate than the feed rollers, pickup rollers, and separation pad. I've seen sep pads pop out and cause all kinds of weird noises and jams a few times, but that's easy to check. and pretty rare. I'm willing to bet on the maintenance kit as your fix. Since you've already bought a fuser, you'll need to get the rollers and sep pad individually.


----------

